# Tabelleninhalt per link ändern



## suiciderocka (29. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Und zwar besteht meine hp fast komplett aus iframes, wobei ich die linke Spalte für die navi und die rechte Spalte für den Inhalt benutze.  auch alles wunderbar. Nun möchte das bei einem klick auf einen link in der navi, sich nicht nur der Inhalt im main iframe ändert, sonder auch noch oben im Banner sich der Hintergrund ändert. Ist das möglich? Wenn ja wie? Hab es schon mit JS wie bei dynamischen mouseovern probiert aber das hat nicht ganz geklappt.
Hier ist die Seite: my HP  vielleicht könnt ihr euch dann alles besser vorstellen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.
phiL


----------



## suiciderocka (29. März 2005)

Habe das Problem mit JS gelöst, trotzdem danke an alle die sich gedanken gemacht haben.

phiL


----------

